# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  αφαιρεση αυγου στην 3η μερα!

## tonis!

λοιπον!!ενα απο τα ζευγαρια μου μου γεννησε ενα αυγο στις 31\1 στις 1\2 γεννησαν και αλλο αυγο το οποιο εσπασε και στις 2\2 και αλλο και σημερα κιαλο!το πρωτο αυγο δηλαδη ειναι περιπου τεσσαρων ημερων!!μπορω να το αφαιρεσω για μια μερα βαζοντας στης θση του πλαστικο για να μιοθει η διαφορα ηλικιας με τα αδεριφα του??αν το βγαλω απο την φωλια σε τι συνθηκες πρεπει να το κρατησω??ευχαριστώ!!
!:happy:

----------


## jk21

αν τα πουλακια  εχουν κατσει ακομα να κλωσσησουν (μαλλον  θα το εχουν κανει) τοτε ουτε να το σκεφτεις γιατι θα παγωσει και θα σταματησει η επωαση.αν δεν εχουν καθησει ακομα (δεν νομιζω ) τοτε απο τη στιγμη που θα καθησουν ολα τα αυγα θα ειναι σαν να βγηκαν την ιδια μερα.

----------


## abscanary

Δεν μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις τίποτα πια Αντώνη

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"αν το βγαλω απο την φωλια σε τι συνθηκες πρεπει να το κρατησω"

αν θελετε πειτε και 2 λογια για αυτο,,,εχω παρει ηδη πλαστικα αλλα φοβαμαι να αφαιρεσω τα αυγα(ακομα δεν εχουν κανει)...

----------


## jk21

αγγελε αν και νομιζω καπου τα εχουμε αναφερει αναλυτικα εδω μεσα ,εχω πιο προχειρα αυτα
http://mgerom.wordpress.com/2010/03/...5%ce%b3%ce%ac/

http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2010/03/11/%c...-%ce%bc%ce%b5/

----------


## abscanary

Άγγελε τα αυγά δεν τα επιστρέφεις στην φωλιά την τέταρτη ημέρα, αλλά την ημέρα που η κανάρα σου θα κάνει το τελευταίο της αυγό (ώστε να εκκολαφθούν όλοι οι νεοσσοί μαζί). Αυτή μπορεί να είναι η τέταρτη, η πέμπτη ή η έκτη ημέρα. Το τελευταίο αυγό το καταλαβαίνεις γιατί έχει διαφορετικό χρώμα από τα άλλα (είναι πιο γαλάζιο)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"Το τελευταίο αυγό το καταλαβαίνεις γιατί έχει διαφορετικό χρώμα από τα άλλα (είναι πιο γαλάζιο) "

αυτο δεν το εχω ξανα ακουσει!
ειναι σιγουρο?ξερουμε που οφηλετε?

----------


## allesandro30

παιδιά εγώ πάλι δεν τα μετακινώ καθόλου τα αυγά. μόνο πρόσφατα που τα μετακίνησα και ο λόγος για να αφαιρέσω την φωλιά για να τοποθετήσω στις ανοιχτές πλευρές χαρτόνι για να μην λερωθεί ο τοίχος του σαλονιού και βλακεία μου γιατί έκανα μια λακουβίτσα στο αυγό αλλά ευτυχώς αναπτύσσεται ο νέοσσος κανονικά, μόλις βλέπω ότι ταΐζουν οι γονείς τα μικρά παρακολουθώ πιο δεν ταΐσανε και το ταΐζω έγω.

----------


## Alexandros

> Άγγελε τα αυγά δεν τα επιστρέφεις στην φωλιά την τέταρτη ημέρα, αλλά την ημέρα που η κανάρα σου θα κάνει το τελευταίο της αυγό (ώστε να εκκολαφθούν όλοι οι νεοσσοί μαζί). Αυτή μπορεί να είναι η τέταρτη, η πέμπτη ή η έκτη ημέρα. Το τελευταίο αυγό το καταλαβαίνεις γιατί έχει διαφορετικό χρώμα από τα άλλα (είναι πιο γαλάζιο)


Συγγνώμη νομίσω εδώ μιλάμε για ΕΞΩΤΙΚΑ και oxo για Καναρίνια.
Στα Εξωτικά πολλές φορες το τελευταίο αυγό δεν είναι διαφορετικό, για αυτό περιμένω μέχρι την μέρα που ΔΕΝ έχει καινούργιο αυγό το πρωί μέζα στην φωλια, και τότε θα βάλω όλα τα αυγά πάλι μπισό.

----------


## abscanary

> Συγγνώμη νομίσω εδώ μιλάμε για ΕΞΩΤΙΚΑ και oxo για Καναρίνια.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση διόρθωση Αλέξανδρε. Συγγνώμη για την αβλεψία Άγγελε. Το post μου αναφέρεται στα καναρίνια

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και εγω λαθος ημουν...δεν καταλαβα οτι λεμε για ζεμπρακια.

----------


## allesandro30

συγνώμη παιδιά και το δικό μου για καναρίνια αναφερόταν. Αλέξανδρε ευχαριστώ για την σημείωση που έκανες.

----------


## tonis!

οι γονεις ηδη κλωσουν οποτε δεν κανω τιποτα!μονο αν κανενας νεοσσος μενει πισω στην αναπτυξη θα τον ταιζω ενισχιτικα!δηλαδη μπορουμε να παρουε ενα αυγο απο την φωλια μονο αν οι γονεις δεν εχουν ξεκινησει να κλωσανε???απο το πρωτο κιολας αυγο οι γονεις καθονται μεσα στην φωλια την νυχτα!!με αυτον τον τροπο δεν αναπτσεται ο νεοσσος??τω ρα καθονται κανονικα ολη μερα!

----------


## jk21

> και εγω λαθος ημουν...δεν καταλαβα οτι λεμε για ζεμπρακια.



γιαυτο σου απαντησα αγγελε.τα ζεμπρακια κανουν πολλες φορες περισσοτερα απο 7 αυγα και τα αρθακια που σου εδωσα δεν ισχυουν .καλα που το επισημανε ο αλεξανδρος γιατι μιλαμε για ζεμπρακια και ισως καποιοι το παρερμηνευαν!

----------

